# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Face to a Username - Thank you hilabeans

## dakski

Hilabeans suggested a thread to put faces to usernames. I think that's a cool idea. No pressure, of course, for those that want complete anonymity, but cool for people that want to post. 

So, I'll introduce myself. 

Hi, I am David, and I am a reptileholic. 

Here's me with Behira (my Ivory Ghost BCI) several months ago. She's noticeably bigger now, and thankfully, I am not. 



And one more for good measure.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-11-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-11-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-10-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-15-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-12-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),vikingr (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Well I better pony up since this was my big mouth's doing. 

Here's an odd assortment of me - the best available on my phone since I still don't know how to upload pics from the computer. 

Me with a goat!




Me from LinkedIn!





Me with my man on the Ponte Vecchio! 




❤️hilabeans

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-11-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-11-2018),_dakski_ (03-11-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_MR Snakes_ (11-28-2018),_redshepherd_ (12-04-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),vikingr (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## zina10

I'll play...

I flip flop between short hair (bob) and past the shoulder long hair. 

Short hair:




Alabama summer heat "redneck" barn outfit, LOL




with the foal I saved only hours prior to that picture. Mare had trouble delivering it there was no time for vet, I had to pull that girl out of the mare...big foal, too !! 




with my girl



and most recent with longer hair again (about to cut it shorter though)

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (03-11-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_ckuhn003_ (03-11-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-11-2018),_dakski_ (03-11-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-11-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_MR Snakes_ (11-28-2018),PitOnTheProwl (12-02-2018),_redshepherd_ (12-04-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-20-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),Valyrian (03-15-2018),vikingr (03-13-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Well I better pony up since this was my big mouth's doing. 
> 
> Here's an odd assortment of me - the best available on my phone since I still don't know how to upload pics from the computer. 
> 
> Me with a goat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love the goat, I always wanted to own a couple of goats  :Smile: 

Also, your hair is GORGEOUS !!!

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78



----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-11-2018),_dakski_ (03-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-11-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-20-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),vikingr (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Sunnieskys

Here I am. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-11-2018),_dakski_ (03-11-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-11-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_MR Snakes_ (11-28-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-20-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),vikingr (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Alexiel03

Here's me and a couple of my snakes  :Smile: 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_dakski_ (03-11-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-11-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_MR Snakes_ (11-28-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> Love the goat, I always wanted to own a couple of goats 
> Also, your hair is GORGEOUS !!!


I'll trade my hair for your legs.  Dang girl!  

And I am madly in love with that goat. It's technically my neighbor's but as soon as he's not looking I'm stealing her. She was rejected by her mother so bottle raised. She will literally crawl into your lap for snuggles. She's the G.O.A.T. of goats. Her name is Marilyn Monroe. 😊

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_dakski_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Just me  :Wink: 

Kidding this is me  :Wink: 



Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_dakski_ (03-11-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-11-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),IsmQui718 (04-20-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_MR Snakes_ (11-28-2018),PitOnTheProwl (12-02-2018),_redshepherd_ (12-04-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-20-2018),_Sunnieskys_ (03-11-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## ckuhn003

Heres my two little furry friends or some would say security system. Its nice to put a face to the contributors on here that make this site so great!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-11-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_MR Snakes_ (11-28-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## GoingPostal

Me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-20-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

*first off: HOLY COW we have some babes up in here!!! wow! should we do a calender??* 


and here's me! your friendly neighborhood tttaylorrr




my "professional" photo i use on my website:


back in 2012 i shaved my head!


and i had short hair for a while


but now it's long again!



me and brian!

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_ckuhn003_ (03-11-2018),_dakski_ (03-11-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_KevinK_ (03-12-2018),Momokahn (03-17-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-20-2018),_Sunnieskys_ (03-11-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),Valyrian (03-15-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

I waited as long as I could in order not to break anyones viewing device w my mug  :Wink: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_KevinK_ (03-12-2018),_redshepherd_ (12-04-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-20-2018),_Sunnieskys_ (03-11-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

I love these Threads.. I love to see the beautiful ladies & Cool guys were all chatting with 

Me sending a couple pics to my Wife and girls when I was away working 


Family around 2014

Me and my 12 year old Mya Marie Halloween 

Me & my 16yr old Lexus Marie learning to drive my truck. 

Me w/My wife falling asleep on me. 

Me & Wife

After Voting 2017

Work Pics 




New kid turned around with the Tack Coat Wand on and sprayed me.. Yup he still has a job hahahaha

My Girls


My Better Half, simple pics I keep w/me. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-12-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_KevinK_ (03-12-2018),_redshepherd_ (12-04-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-12-2018),_Sunnieskys_ (03-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),Valyrian (03-15-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Kira

So lovely to see all of your faces!

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-12-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_KevinK_ (03-12-2018),_redshepherd_ (12-04-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),Valyrian (03-15-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Ohh look at all the Cuties  hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## BluuWolf

I god, I dont take many pics of myself  Ill see if I can find a few...



Literally the only pic of me on this phone XD Im on a merry-go-round... Im riding a dragon lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_RickyNY_ (06-10-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> I waited as long as I could in order not to break anyones viewing device w my mug


so how does it feel being the face of this thread on Tapatalk? 

you have an infectious smile!!! i smiled back just by looking at your photos!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),Charis (06-09-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_Sunnieskys_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> so how does it feel being the face of this thread on Tapatalk? 
> 
> you have an infectious smile!!! i smiled back just by looking at your photos!


of course since i posted this, it's now CALM. LOL darn you, Tapa!!!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> of course since i posted this, it's now CALM. LOL darn you, Tapa!!!


You quoted him tttaylorrr, dont worry his cute smile will get your Reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> you quoted him tttaylorrr, dont worry his cute smile will get your reply 
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


i was trying to be nice 🤣🤣🤣

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

On another Note I feel OLD with all these young cuties Posting their Pics hahahahaha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> i was trying to be nice 🤣🤣🤣


I know, I thought that was nice of you . 
These kind of Post are fun. Breaks up the same ole same ole. 
Lets get more of the Mods and Admins up here Posting.. 
I loved seeing Deb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Awe, it's like a real family now!  User name stories, faces with with the names, y'all are just so cute!!  Keep 'em coming!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> I waited as long as I could in order not to break anyones viewing device w my mug 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously phillydubs, that's a million dollar smile.  You've been holding out on us.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),Charis (06-09-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Awe, it's like a real family now!  User name stories, faces with with the names, y'all are just so cute!!  Keep 'em coming!


i know! between these last couple threads and Ax's usual off-topic "ice-breakers" (as i like to call them) i feel like i know you all on some personal level!!! i love this community.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_dakski_ (03-11-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> On another Note I feel OLD with all these young cuties Posting their Pics hahahahaha. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :ROFL:  Pretty sure I am the oldest one here  :Wink:

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Judging by your picture, not hardly.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Pretty sure I am the oldest one here





> Judging by your picture, not hardly.


seriously! Deb based on looks alone i find that hard to believe!!!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Pretty sure I am the oldest one here


Well were only as Old as we feel and I loved seeing your pic after learning so much from your Posts. Sunday Forum Family Day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> i know! between these last couple threads and Ax's usual off-topic "ice-breakers" (as i like to call them) i feel like i know you all on some personal level!!! i love this community.


Speaking of, where the heck is Ax?...

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Judging by your picture, not hardly.





> seriously! Deb based on looks alone i find that hard to believe!!!





> Well were only as Old as we feel and I loved seeing your pic after learning so much from your Posts. Sunday Forum Family Day 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let say I was born the same year the movie the exorcist was released .....now Google away  :Wink: 

Just have good French genes I guess  :Wink:

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),IsmQui718 (04-20-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> Well were only as Old as we feel


Well, crap.  That makes ME the oldest here.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Speaking of, where the heck is Ax?...


#WhereIsAx01 ???
#FreeAx01

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Let say I was born the same year the movie the exorcist was released .....now Google away 
> 
> Just have good French genes I guess


You only have me by a tiny bit hahahaha and thats my Fav Movie for scary ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Let say I was born the same year the movie the exorcist was released .....now Google away 
> 
> Just have good French genes I guess


Exorcist ! 

I saw that at the cinema !!

You're just a youngster 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Either this certifies you as the _youngest_ official memeber here, or you're cheating.  Go to a mirror right now and give us your best kardashian...which is an American term for narcisssism-induced lone picture making in your knickers.  You can stay clothed for yours.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Pretty sure I am the oldest one here


Maybe in Forum Years  :Wink:

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> 


Zinc you have incredible knowledge on snake-keeping for a 9-year-old

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

> so how does it feel being the face of this thread on Tapatalk? 
> 
> you have an infectious smile!!! i smiled back just by looking at your photos!


That is really very nice of you and so sweet I appreciate it you made my day

- - - Updated - - -




> Seriously phillydubs, that's a million dollar smile.  You've been holding out on us.


Thank you so much ! Far too kind thanks a lot

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),Wkhinson (03-14-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Either this certifies you as the _youngest_ official memeber here, or you're cheating.  Go to a mirror right now and give us your best kardashian...which is an American term for narcisssism-induced lone picture making in your knickers.  You can stay clothed for yours.


Ta da ...  60 next Thursday ....

Cash gifts accepted or reptile store vouchers obviously ...



Do I get moderator status and privileges  at 60 ?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-12-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_KevinK_ (03-12-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> 


there he is!!! 



> Ta da ...  60 next Thursday ....


happy early cake day!!!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Zincubus (03-11-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Ta da ...  60 next Thursday ....
> 
> Cash gifts accepted or reptile store vouchers obviously ...
> 
> 
> 
> Do I get moderator status and privileges  at 60 ?
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you look way younger !!! 

And still that same mischievous smile lighting up the face  :Smile:

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),Zincubus (03-11-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Ta da ...  60 next Thursday ....
> 
> Cash gifts accepted or reptile store vouchers obviously ...
> 
> 
> 
> Do I get moderator status and privileges  at 60 ?
> 
> 
> ...


Good to finally meet ya Zinc . 
You get my vote for a Mod 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),Zincubus (03-11-2018)

----------


## cncmachineguy

This is a goofy pic I use for when people need to smile - maybe I should use it for my profile pic. This is a few years ago (pretty sure that is an iPhone3 taking the pic.



Sorry it is so big, this is from gallery.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## zina10

> [b]
> back in 2012 i shaved my head!




DANG girl !!!!  :Surprised: 

You absolutely rocked that look! There aren't many women that can. But the one's that can, wow, it looks hot !!!  You have the perfect facial structure, perfectly symmetrical and big, big beautiful eyes. 

I wish I could pull that off, some days I get so tired of my hair doing the crazy thing... :Sad:

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

> Ta da ...  60 next Thursday ....
> 
> Cash gifts accepted or reptile store vouchers obviously ...
> 
> 
> 
> Do I get moderator status and privileges  at 60 ?
> 
> 
> ...


Such a sophisticated english snaker.  Just what I expected.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Zincubus (03-11-2018)

----------


## zina10

> New kid turned around with the Tack Coat Wand on and sprayed me.. Yup he still has a job hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hm...

the resemblance...







 :ROFL:

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-12-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

I can't bring myself to take a selfie and I really don't like my picture being taken but I got a mugshot 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> DANG girl !!!! 
> 
> You absolutely rocked that look! There aren't many women that can. But the one's that can, wow, it looks hot !!!  You have the perfect facial structure, perfectly symmetrical and big, big beautiful eyes. 
> 
> I wish I could pull that off, some days I get so tired of my hair doing the crazy thing...


i shaved my head for St. Baldrick's and raised over $1500. 

when i did it, EVERYONE said "there's no way I could do that!" and i just sat there thinking _YES there is! it's so easy!_ it was such an amazing feeling. the first time feeling wind on my scalp was nuts!!! my shadow/reflection also took some getting used to. i encourage ALL women to do it once in their life. it's just hair!!

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> I can't bring myself to take a selfie and I really don't like my picture being taken but I got a mugshot 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No way!  For real?  You look pretty beat up. 🙁

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

> No way!  For real?  You look pretty beat up.


You shoulda seen the other guy  

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_dakski_ (03-11-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Starscream

What'da'ya mean show you my face? I did that in the other thread! lol.

Nah, this is me, next to my dad. I usually wear contacts but it was a glasses day.


And this is what I call The Ultimate Look(TM):


basically im a dork with questionable fashion sense and an awesome taste in music lmao

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),Lirenn (03-11-2018),_MR Snakes_ (11-28-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## BluuWolf

> And this is what I call The Ultimate Look(TM):
> 
> 
> basically im a dork with questionable fashion sense and an awesome taste in music lmao


I agree with your awesome taste in music but i gotta say I love the fashion sense as well! Looks like something I would wear too lol, and I love the hat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> I agree with your awesome taste in music but i gotta say I love the fashion sense as well! Looks like something I would wear too lol, and I love the hat! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's my favorite hat. The top part is rainbow unicorns, and it just completes the entire look IMO.

----------


## rlditmars

I don't do selfies either and don't do many pictures at all for that matter. This is a couple years ago. I'm not far behind you Zinc.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-12-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_KevinK_ (03-12-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-12-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Stormy

Bonus pic of my bike


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_dakski_ (03-11-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_KevinK_ (03-12-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

Here's me and Lucy the night we got her, and a bonus snow day picture.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_dakski_ (03-11-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_KevinK_ (03-12-2018),_MR Snakes_ (11-28-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Here's me and Lucy the night we got her, and a bonus snow day picture.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


YOU. ARE. SO. CUTE!!! your hair is awesome!

----------

Lirenn (03-11-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## zina10

Me and my "other baby", my F-350. My daily driver (minus the trailer)  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 





shortest I've let my hair get. Sorry Taylor, I'm not brave enough to shave it all off. But some days I get tempted  :Wink: 





my other ride..








 :Wink:

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_ckuhn003_ (03-11-2018),Craiga 01453 (04-21-2018),_dakski_ (03-11-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Kira_ (03-11-2018),Momokahn (04-21-2018),_MR Snakes_ (11-28-2018),_Pengil_ (03-11-2018),PitOnTheProwl (06-21-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

> Let say I was born the same year the movie the exorcist was released .....now Google away 
> 
> Just have good French genes I guess


Still one of the greatest horror movies of all time!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

> YOU. ARE. SO. CUTE!!! your hair is awesome!


I'm not blushing, you're blushing! 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus



----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-12-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-12-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_MR Snakes_ (11-28-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Im still surprised by how many ladies we have here.  If you asked the average person on the street, are snakes more of a guy pet or a girl pet?  9 out of 10 would answer, ewww, a guy pet.

Yet, we guys seem outnumbered here by all the lovely ladies with a love for serpents!

----------

Alexiel03 (03-12-2018),*Bogertophis* (09-14-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-12-2018),_dakski_ (03-11-2018),Lirenn (03-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

> 


Vampires do still exist!

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (03-11-2018),C.Marie (06-09-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

Indeed...  :Smile:

----------


## dakski

Wow! This thread took off!

Awesome! Keep the pictures coming. 

I like tttaylorrr's (I hope I spelled that correctly!) idea of a, or even multiple, calendars!

Just don't make it a swimsuit or risqué calendar! Prednisone and the kidney transplant and subsequent surgeries have not been good to my figure! I'll talk to Katie though, she still looks good in a bathing suit! Of course, Katie is a BP.net member through me, not on her own. I'll see if I can change that, especially if it means I can get her in a bikini!

Oh, and since I mentioned Katie, here she is (sorry for the ugly guy in some of the pictures):



The night we got engaged (9-21-17)

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-15-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-12-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Sunnieskys_ (03-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## BluuWolf

> Im still surprised by how many ladies we have here.  If you asked the average person on the street, are snakes more of a guy pet or a girl pet?  9 out of 10 would answer, ewww, a guy pet.
> 
> Yet, we guys seem outnumbered here by all the lovely ladies with a love for serpents!


I know right its strange to think about really, at first I thought I would be in the minority when I first got into reptiles forever ago but even in real life my girl friends are way more accepting of my snakes then my guy friends  :Razz:  The only two people to ever not be interested and not be open to see or even touch or hold them were guys lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-15-2018),_dakski_ (03-11-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-11-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018),_Kira_ (03-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-12-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> Here’s my two little furry friends or some would say security system. It’s nice to put a face to the contributors on here that make this site so great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I see your Doberman-cuddle picture and match you!

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-15-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_ckuhn003_ (03-12-2018),_dakski_ (03-12-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## zina10

To much fun !!! 

Love seeing all the great people from this forum  :Smile: 

I have to say, reptile fans are simply one attractive bunch !!!!

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Alexiel03

> Let say I was born the same year the movie the exorcist was released .....now Google away 
> 
> Just have good French genes I guess


Lol no one ever believes me when I tell them my age xD i

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk

----------

_SquirmyPug_ (10-02-2018)

----------


## KevinK

...this post has made me realize the only pictures I have of myself are for dating sites lol

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-12-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-12-2018),_dakski_ (03-12-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-12-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-16-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-12-2018),_zina10_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## dkatz4

This is fun!


*Me and my favorite goofball*



*My little lady*



*and one with Irwin for good measure*

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-12-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-12-2018),_dakski_ (03-12-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-12-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),Lirenn (03-12-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-12-2018),_Sunnieskys_ (03-12-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-12-2018),_zina10_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## Sunnieskys

> Just me 
> 
> Kidding this is me 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


ok so 1. You are gorgeous! And 2 I want that shirt! Where did you get it. And you and I are two years apart in age.

----------

dr del (06-17-2018),Stewart_Reptiles (03-12-2018)

----------


## Aerries

Me and the hubby at Mardi Gras at universal. Im on the left


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (03-12-2018),C.Marie (06-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-12-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-12-2018),_dakski_ (03-12-2018),_dkatz4_ (03-12-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-12-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_MissterDog_ (03-12-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-12-2018),_Sunnieskys_ (03-12-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (03-12-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-12-2018),_zina10_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Me and the hubby at Mardi Gras at universal. Im on the left
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You look sooo like the famous DJ
Peter Powell !!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Zincubus

I'm gutted , in hindsight, I should have used my normal 'offering' and keep my anonymity

No one would have been any the wiser 


So backtracking..

This is me  :Smile: 


.




PS
I use this one  on occasion - simply because she's probably the most beautiful woman I've ever seen - sadly she has such a terrible 'story' ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk P

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-12-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-12-2018),_dakski_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## Booper

Sometimes I take a nice photo... like this one  :Very Happy:  My hair looks 1000X better than usual lol

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-12-2018),_dakski_ (03-12-2018),_dkatz4_ (03-12-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-12-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-12-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),Valyrian (03-15-2018),_zina10_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

> ...this post has made me realize the only pictures I have of myself are for dating sites lol


This thread made me realize that the pet store would be a far better place to meet pretty women

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-12-2018),_zina10_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## ckuhn003

> I see your Doberman-cuddle picture and match you!


Dobie's are the best cuddlers! I love how they lay on their backs w/ all 4 legs in the air.

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## Ax01

*surprise!



ok no rachet pix b/c that's for finsta only so u get office pix.  


finger snek


monday hangover selfie right now!



Edit: Aerries it totes so crushable. *

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-12-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-12-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_KevinK_ (03-12-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-12-2018),_zina10_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

I totally thought you were a girl, Ax!  Just goes to show ya...

Sorry for the hangover.  Only thing that makes a hangover worse is a hangover on the Monday following spring forward daylight savings.  Ugh, yuck.

----------

_Ax01_ (03-12-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-12-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Ax01

> I totally thought you were a girl, Ax!  Just goes to show ya...


yeah that would probably make more sense.   :Wink:

----------


## Sunnieskys

Wait! What? I thought you were a girl! I was looking for a girl at the expo. Oh jeez....sorry!

----------

_Sonny1318_ (03-12-2018),_zina10_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## Sunnieskys

Ok now show me the pink Seahawks hat! I just learned something about myself that I Will now correct.

----------


## tttaylorrr

> *surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> ok no rachet pix b/c that's for finsta only so u get office pix.  
> 
> 
> finger snek
> 
> ...


OMG you're so cute!!! your tattoo is amazing! it's so nice to "meet" you!  :Smile: 

we snake keepers sure are an attractive crew.  :Wink:

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-12-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Now where the heck is Craig????

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## Stormy

Since we have a few Dobie lovers heres our big red girl Carmie



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),_ckuhn003_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-12-2018),_Kira_ (03-12-2018),Mislytherin (06-10-2018),_zina10_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

I can't believe how many people there are on here that I thought were guys and they're actually girls! I'm pretty sure i've said, "thanks, man!" or "thanks, dude!" to some of them before, too! LOL! The webmaster should consider tweaking the code, so it displays genders in the left hand column somewhere in user's posts. It would be very simple to do and then people would know who/what they're talking to... lol

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-12-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Id like if we had our faces profile avatars.  Its nice to see who is writing!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-12-2018),_zina10_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Ive been told off a few times for thinking guys are girls and vice versa,some times you just cant tell,lol 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-14-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-12-2018),_dakski_ (03-12-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-12-2018),_zina10_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Id like if we had our faces profile avatars.  Its nice to see who is writing!


Mine is half my face, LOL

----------

_Godzilla78_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

I like the first pic you posted where youre making a Kissyface you should make that your avatar. LOL

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-12-2018),_zina10_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Now where the heck is Craig????


I really don't have any pics of myself right now. My laptop crapped the bed and I don't take pics of myself on my phone. My profile pic is me. I'll get a selfie or two or have the girl get one just to play along.

----------

_hilabeans_ (03-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-12-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

> I like the first pic you posted where youre making a Kissyface you should make that your avatar. LOL


I want a Zina duck face pic!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-12-2018),_zina10_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## zina10

> I want a Zina duck face pic!


Not happening! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

> Not happening! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awww... Come on... All the other kids are doing it!  :Razz:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

There.  I've changed my avatar so that everyone can see that I am a handsome devil, friend of serpents. :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Cool:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-13-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-13-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-12-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Let us see some more AVAtAr faces!  I had no idea how some of you looked at all, and it is nice to know.  AX01 especially.  I wasn't sure, girl, boy, old, young?.. and it turns out he is a young man with a funny smile. :Good Job:  :Very Happy:   Deborah, CALM, hilabeans, so many of you I was pleasantly surprised by your faces.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-12-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Charles8088

I like that as well... looking at the avatar and seeing who I'm talking with. Feels a little more personal.

I, too, am pleasantly surprised to have found some of you whom I thought were females were actually males... and vice-versa.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-13-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-12-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## dkatz4

I always get a kick when i sleuth out someone i know from here on facebook (without first knowing their actual names of course).  Its always by recognizing pics of their snakes, LOL.

----------

_GoingPostal_ (03-13-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> There.  I've changed my avatar so that  everyone can see that I am a handsome devil, friend of serpents.


Good call, it's such a great picture!




> I like that as well... looking at the avatar and seeing who I'm talking with. Feels a little more personal.
> 
> I, too, am pleasantly surprised to have found some of you whom I thought were females were actually males... and vice-versa.


Is that you Charles in your avatar?  You look so menacing!!  I's scared...

----------

_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Charles8088

> Is that you Charles in your avatar?  You look so menacing!!  I's scared...


 :Smile:  Yep, its me. I like to mess around with my photos a bit. Here are some more less "menacing"...

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-13-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-13-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-13-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-13-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-16-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Well, haven't taken any selfies yet, but found a few in old emails that I could share....

Me and Katie the week we met 5 years ago...

Me defying the sign in Maine a few summers ago...

Three generations of Frechette boys: Dad in back, me, Pepere and my brother...

Me and the patriarch, Pepere looking good...

Lastly, me and my nephew Sawyer. My beard has since been trimmed and the hair is longer. This was at my niece's birthday party mid-November.


Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-13-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-13-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-13-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-13-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_KevinK_ (03-13-2018),_rlditmars_ (03-13-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-16-2018),_Sunnieskys_ (03-13-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Well, haven't taken any selfies yet, but found a few in old emails that I could share....
> 
> Me and Katie the week we met 5 years ago...
> 
> Me defying the sign in Maine a few summers ago...
> 
> Three generations of Frechette boys: Dad in back, me, Pepere and my brother...
> 
> Me and the patriarch, Pepere looking good...
> ...


awe, it's so nice to "meet" you craig!!!

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-13-2018),_Sunnieskys_ (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Sonny1318

Ok hilabeans, I really wanna play, but I’ve never been good with photos on here. I put 4 pictures I wanted to use (in my gallery) but am having a hard time loading them. I know people have helped me in the past, I’ll take the help now, lol.

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Ok hilabeans, I really wanna play, but Ive never been good with photos on here. I put 4 pictures I wanted to use (in my ga
> lery) but am having a hard time loading them. I know people have helped me in the past, Ill take the help know, lol.



I use the free app tapatalk. Many of us do, it's super easy to upload pics from your phone

----------

_hilabeans_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> Ok hilabeans, I really wanna play, but Ive never been good with photos on here. I put 4 pictures I wanted to use (in my gallery) but am having a hard time loading them. I know people have helped me in the past, Ill take the help now, lol.


Yeah, I haven't the foggiest clue how to do it from my computer.  I use tapatalk for uploading pics.  Easy breezy.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-13-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Charles8088

> Ok hilabeans, I really wanna play, but Ive never been good with photos on here. I put 4 pictures I wanted to use (in my gallery) but am having a hard time loading them. I know people have helped me in the past, Ill take the help now, lol.


A little more involved... but, I upload my photos to imgbb.com and then use the code that it gives me to post.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (03-13-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Sonny1318

Ill give it another go, thanks.

----------

_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Kcl

If you post a #NoMakeupNoFilter Selfie just because you were too lazy to put on makeup in the morning, is it still #Brave?

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-13-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-14-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-14-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-13-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-13-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> if you post a #nomakeupnofilter selfie just because you were too lazy to put on makeup in the morning, is it still #brave?


_yes!_  :Smile:

----------


## hilabeans

> If you post a #NoMakeupNoFilter Selfie just because you were too lazy to put on makeup in the morning, is it still #Brave?


With that face, who needs makeup?

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-14-2018)

----------


## Newbie39

> With that face, who needs makeup?




Men with my baby girl



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Godzilla78_ (03-13-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-13-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## 67temp

Im not much for being in pics or selfies but here are a few from the past year or twoish. Due to an old eye injury I'm not very photogenic (red eye) most of the time.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (03-13-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-13-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> 


Absolutely adorable pic of you and your pittie!

----------

_67temp_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## 67temp

> Absolutely adorable pic of you and your pittie!


Thanks, I love that pic. It's like he is saying "hang on, sit back, I got this". He's my shadow and such a gentle soul.

----------

_hilabeans_ (03-13-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

Use Tapatalk the free forum app as it has a built in , one click , photo upload option.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## AbsoluteApril

I am kinda shocked how many people thought Ax was a female? Funny how we all have different ideas about people based on what we read.
What a lovely bunch of herp keepers, all of you! 
 :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:

----------

_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Ok hilabeans, I really wanna play, but Ive never been good with photos on here. I put 4 pictures I wanted to use (in my gallery) but am having a hard time loading them. I know people have helped me in the past, Ill take the help now, lol.


If the pics are in the gallery, right click on one and then click "copy image location."

Then go to middle right control tab (you will see a world with a paper clip, a world with an X, a picture frame, and a movie reel). Click on the picture frame and paste your link in. BAM! Photo is in thread. 

You have to do one at a time so I open two windows. One for the gallery and one for the thread.

----------

_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> I am kinda shocked how many people thought Ax was a female? Funny how we all have different ideas about people based on what we read.
> What a lovely bunch of herp keepers, all of you!


and where's _your_ lovely face, Miss April?!?  :Smile:

----------

_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

I should have known that was coming, figured I posted my mug enough around here before. Don't have a ton of recent pics, sucks getting old (and heavier lol sometimes I don't recognize myself in the mirror).
Here's one I've posted before with my baby Chickenfoot:


Only other semi-recent pics are ones I took for my WoW gaming guild "Solace". A 'selfie' being goofy:


Out for dinner with the guild leader (I'm on the left):


 :Embarassed:

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-13-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-14-2018),_dakski_ (03-13-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-14-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-13-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_Kcl_ (03-13-2018),_KevinK_ (03-13-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-16-2018),Spechal (06-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-13-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> I should have known that was coming, figured I posted my mug enough around here before. Don't have a ton of recent pics, sucks getting old (and heavier lol sometimes I don't recognize myself in the mirror).
> Here's one I've posted before with my baby Chickenfoot:
> 
> 
> Only other semi-recent pics are ones I took for my WoW gaming guild "Solace". A 'selfie' being goofy:
> 
> 
> Out for dinner with the guild leader (I'm on the left):


further proof that _reptile keepers are attractive AF_.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-13-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-13-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-14-2018)

----------


## vikingr

Me and my girls... (Kristen, Claire, Danni)

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-14-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-14-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-13-2018),_KevinK_ (03-13-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-16-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> 


your daughter looks just like you! you have a lovely family.  :Smile:

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-14-2018),vikingr (03-13-2018)

----------


## zina10

Alrighty then, NOT a "attractive selfie" picture !!! LOL 

Incl. Alabama heat and humidity brillo pad hair  :Wink:  (see dakski, not perfect!!!, where is that skin oil hair serum, Aedryan?)

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-13-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-14-2018),_ckuhn003_ (03-13-2018),_dakski_ (03-13-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-13-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),PitOnTheProwl (12-02-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Alrighty then, NOT a "attractive selfie" picture !!! LOL 
> 
> Incl. Alabama heat and humidity brillo pad hair  (see dakski, not perfect!!!, where is that skin oil hair serum, Aedryan?)


Not a hair expert, but still looks good to me!  :Cool:

----------


## zina10

> Not a hair expert, but still looks good to me!


haha...you are very diplomatic !! 

Good trait to have for a guy. Always have the right answers when your fiance asks about her hair, face, figure, outfit, etc etc, LOL

----------

_dakski_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## dakski

> haha...you are very diplomatic !! 
> 
> Good trait to have for a guy. Always have the right answers when your fiance asks about her hair, face, figure, outfit, etc etc, LOL


LOL! Exactly. 

Not my first rodeo and no spring chicken either. Ive always tried to be a good guy, but Ive learned some along the journey too.

----------

_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

[/QUOTE]


Love the bike, I love a good pair of hangers! And the stars and stripes bandana kicks butt too!!

----------

vikingr (03-14-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Alrighty then, NOT a "attractive selfie" picture !!! LOL 
> 
> Incl. Alabama heat and humidity brillo pad hair  (see dakski, not perfect!!!, where is that skin oil hair serum, Aedryan?)



You're gonna have to do better than that if you're going for "not attractive selfie". 
All the heat and humidity in Alabama can't un-pretty that face.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-14-2018),_zina10_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Seriously Zina, you managed to make goofy look hot.   :Cool:

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-14-2018),_zina10_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Alrighty then, NOT a "attractive selfie" picture !!! LOL 
> 
> Incl. Alabama heat and humidity brillo pad hair  (see dakski, not perfect!!!, where is that skin oil hair serum, Aedryan?)


This is great.. The best pics are not Duck Lip photos... Fun and Cute. Gorgeous Pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

> Seriously Zina, you managed to make goofy look hot.


You are gorgeous Hilabeans!  Glad you made that face your avatar.

----------

_hilabeans_ (03-14-2018),_zina10_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> You are gorgeous Hilabeans!  Glad you made that face your avatar.


Smoke and mirrors, my friend.  Aedryan's not the only magician out there...  :Wink:   (but thank ya!)

----------


## Godzilla78

> Smoke and mirrors, my friend.  Aedryan's not the only magician out there...   (but thank ya!)


Well, smoke and mirrors looks good on ya!, I am mainly encouraging all the members to do the same, and make their faces avatars.

----------


## Kcl

> Well, smoke and mirrors looks good on ya!, I am mainly encouraging all the members to do the same, and make their faces avatars.


But my garter snake's modeling face is so much better than mine, even if it is also his "feed me" face. He's a natural.

----------

_hilabeans_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

> Well, smoke and mirrors looks good on ya!, I am mainly encouraging all the members to do the same, and make their faces avatars.


My avatar is the face of my camaro and much more visually appealing than mine

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

> You are gorgeous Hilabeans!  Glad you made that face your avatar.


I agree 100%.

----------

_hilabeans_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## vikingr

> Love the bike, I love a good pair of hangers! And the stars and stripes bandana kicks butt too!!


Thx Craig, I usually don't ride dressed like that but it was a very hot July 4th parade...

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-14-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Ok, Ill play. Just celebrated one year with my little Dumerils



And of course, my favorite child just shed last night, so I tried to snap some photos with him. Hes getting so big now, its a constant battle to untangle him from whatever thing is closest to his alien tail!



I should know by now that, if he wants to live in my braid, he gets to live in my braid. Such are the joys of arboreal snakes.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-14-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-15-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-14-2018),_dakski_ (03-14-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-16-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-14-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-16-2018),_Kam_ (03-18-2018),_Kcl_ (03-14-2018),PitOnTheProwl (12-02-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-16-2018),Spechal (06-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-14-2018),Valyrian (03-15-2018),vikingr (03-15-2018),_zina10_ (03-14-2018),Zincubus (03-14-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Ok, Ill play. Just celebrated one year with my little Dumerils
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, my favorite child just shed last night, so I tried to snap some photos with him. Hes getting so big now, its a constant battle to untangle him from whatever thing is closest to his alien tail!
> 
> 
> 
> I should know by now that, if he wants to live in my braid, he gets to live in my braid. Such are the joys of arboreal snakes.


Soooo another beauty ... nice snake as well 

You actually remind me so much of the GOT actress Oona Chaplin !!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Kcl_ (03-14-2018),_zina10_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## MegaSteve778

Those pictures above must of been a pain in the ass to take this is the best i could get... lol 

Ariana

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-14-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-14-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-16-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-14-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2018),vikingr (03-15-2018),_zina10_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Soooo another beauty ... nice snake as well 
> 
> You actually remind me so much of the GOT actress Oona Chaplin !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haha, thank you! I have heard that a few times recently. Which is great, because GOT is on my top 5 list of dream shows to work on.  :Very Happy: 

edit: HAHAHAHAHA, I JUST opened my Facebook and had a message from some rando that simply said, "are you the one that played the wife of Robb Stark?" WHAT ARE THE ODDS?!

----------

_zina10_ (03-14-2018),Zincubus (03-14-2018)

----------


## Kcl

That actually is a very close likeness!

----------

_zina10_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> That actually is a very close likeness!


It's one of my 'things' - seeing things others don't necessarily notice or maybe it's simply good etiquette to not mention it ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_zina10_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> Ok, Ill play. Just celebrated one year with my little Dumerils
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, my favorite child just shed last night, so I tried to snap some photos with him. Hes getting so big now, its a constant battle to untangle him from whatever thing is closest to his alien tail!


So beautiful, are you a dancer?  You definitely have the look.  Graceful.  And I'm super crazy jealous of your Dum, as I want one very badly!!

----------

_zina10_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## zina10

> So beautiful, are you a dancer?  You definitely have the look.  Graceful.  And I'm super crazy jealous of your Dum, as I want one very badly!!


Plus ...beautiful eyes as well !! 

I can never get my eyeliner look even half that good, either. 

LOVE the snakes, esp. the python holding on to the hair for dear life !!  :ROFL:

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Plus ...beautiful eyes as well !! 
> 
> I can never get my eyeliner look even half that good, either. 
> 
> LOVE the snakes, esp. the python holding on to the hair for dear life !!


Thank you! And yes, he is a handful. He would not let go of my hair all night...and he's starting to get long enough that he can easily continue holding on to whatever he feels like at the moment with his tail, and his entire body can go do something else. He's tripled in weight over the last 6 months...have a feeling he's gonna be a big boy. And that is going to make playtime hilarious to watch! He's like a freaking octopus; grabbing everything near him and just becoming a tangled mess. But his face is so squishable!! :Razz: 




> So beautiful, are you a dancer?  You definitely have the look.  Graceful.  And I'm super crazy jealous of your Dum, as I want one very badly!!


Haha, thank you! <3 I am, sadly, one of the clumsiest people around...I hope to dance everywhere in my next life! She is beautiful and sweet. Definitely can't wait till she's a big, fat lap snake to watch movies with! Right now, she's a tiny lap snake that sleeps in the blanket while I watch movies. At her current growth rate, I'd say I probably have 8 or so years to go :Cool:

----------

_dakski_ (03-14-2018),_zina10_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## ElliotNess

I figured Deborah was more like this that what she posted.... so thrown off...

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-15-2018),Craiga 01453 (04-21-2018),_dakski_ (03-15-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-15-2018),PitOnTheProwl (12-02-2018),Spechal (06-10-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-15-2018),vikingr (03-15-2018),_zina10_ (03-15-2018)

----------


## Kam

Ill play as well. Bae and I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (04-20-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-15-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-15-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-16-2018),_Sunnieskys_ (03-15-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-15-2018),vikingr (03-15-2018),_zina10_ (03-15-2018)

----------


## zina10

> I figured Deborah was more like this that what she posted.... so thrown off...


Betty White is all around awesome !!! 

She loves snakes, and she is full of character  :Smile:

----------

_hilabeans_ (03-15-2018),_Kam_ (03-18-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (03-15-2018)

----------


## Valyrian

Well I'm new here but thought I'd join in too with my Burm 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-15-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-15-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-16-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-15-2018),_Kam_ (03-18-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-15-2018),Sgt7212 (03-15-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-01-2018),Spechal (06-10-2018),_Sunnieskys_ (03-15-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (03-15-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),Timelugia (03-15-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-15-2018),_zina10_ (03-15-2018),Zincubus (03-15-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

[/IMG]

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Awesome pic!!!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-15-2018),_Kam_ (03-18-2018),_Kcl_ (03-15-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-15-2018),Valyrian (03-15-2018),_zina10_ (03-15-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Well I'm new here but thought I'd join in too with my Burm


beard game strong af!  :Smile:   :Good Job: 




> Awesome pic!!!


you beat me to it! OP that pic is KILLER!!!!!!!

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-15-2018),_Kam_ (03-18-2018),Valyrian (03-15-2018)

----------


## Sgt7212

Heres a few



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-15-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-15-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-15-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-15-2018),_Kam_ (03-18-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-01-2018),_Sunnieskys_ (03-15-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (03-15-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-15-2018),Valyrian (03-15-2018),_zina10_ (03-15-2018)

----------


## Valyrian

> [/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Awesome pic!!![/QUOTE]Thanks man

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-15-2018),_Kam_ (03-18-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-15-2018)

----------


## Valyrian

> beard game strong af!  
> 
> 
> you beat me to it! OP that pic is KILLER!!!!!!!


Ha ha thanks, it was longer however I shaved it off a while back (big mistake) but I'm growing it back now.

Yeah I like that pic of her too. Might use it as my avatar. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-16-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-16-2018),_Kam_ (03-18-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-15-2018)

----------


## bmwood

Me at hockey game with my son

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-15-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-15-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-16-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-15-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_zina10_ (03-15-2018)

----------


## Prognathodon

A selfie with my woma python:


Husband Dracos (who has an account, but Im not sure has ever posted) and his VBB:

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-15-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-16-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-16-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-15-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-01-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (03-15-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-15-2018),_zina10_ (03-15-2018)

----------


## Sonny131801

Finally got tap going right! Heres my mug!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-15-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (04-20-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-16-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-16-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (03-15-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-15-2018),_zina10_ (03-15-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Finally got tap going right! Heres my mug!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Soooo ... the 'belts' ..... are you simply into leather-work or are you holding out on us and you're a two time world champion at ????




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-16-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (03-15-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-15-2018),_zina10_ (03-15-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> [/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Awesome pic!!![/QUOTE]

Honestly, I think you should share this pic on the get your snake on FB thread (Sorry, don't know how to add links, ugggh). I think that is a very FB friendly pic. It focuses on the animal as well as your human interaction with the animal. Again, great pic.

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Valyrian (04-02-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Finally got tap going right! Heres my mug!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Move over Cena, the champ is HERE!!! 

Great pics! I'm a wrestling fan as well, ssshhh, don't tell anybody! Hahahaha. 

Is that Buswhacker Butch or Luke? And did he lick your face? Hahahaha!

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-16-2018)

----------


## Momokahn

Ok I decided to play.  The pic is of me holding a male Granite Burm at a petstore here in Kansas.  My Granite has a bit of growing to do to catch up with this guy.  My age?  I was born the year John F. Kennedy was inaugurated.  

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-16-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-17-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-16-2018),_KevinK_ (03-16-2018),Sgt7212 (03-16-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-01-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-16-2018),_zina10_ (03-16-2018),Zincubus (03-16-2018)

----------


## Jus1More

Ok...here goes nothing! I really hate the camera, but I took these pics a few days ago on my way out... "Strike a pose"


Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-16-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-16-2018),_Kira_ (03-16-2018),Momokahn (03-16-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-16-2018),Valyrian (03-16-2018),_zina10_ (03-16-2018),Zincubus (03-16-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I figured we've had plenty of new members join since the last post on this thread, let's get it started up again...
Whether you're new to the forum or new to the thread, feel free to show us your beautiful faces, ugly mugs (like mine  :Razz: ) and anything in between, hahahaha.

----------

_Avsha531_ (04-20-2018),_hilabeans_ (04-20-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-20-2018),_zina10_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Ok I decided to play.  The pic is of me holding a male Granite Burm at a petstore here in Kansas.  My Granite has a bit of growing to do to catch up with this guy.  My age?  I was born the year John F. Kennedy was inaugurated.  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Great Pic and what a sweet looking Pet Store!! We have NOTHING close to that. Unfortunately ours look like run down, dirty fish stores that threw some reptiles into 10 gallon tanks  :Sad: 


iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> I figured we've had plenty of new members join since the last post on this thread, let's get it started up again...
> Whether you're new to the forum or new to the thread, feel free to show us your beautiful faces, ugly mugs (like mine ) and anything in between, hahahaha.



Ooh, good call Craig. 

Come on newbies!!

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-20-2018),_zina10_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## Avsha531

Lol I'll bite. Here's me, Avraham, with my cute babies and my amazing girlfriend Rachel

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (04-20-2018),Craiga 01453 (04-20-2018),_Godzilla78_ (04-20-2018),_hilabeans_ (04-21-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-20-2018),_zina10_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

What the heck, I hate pics but I'll bite anyways....

----------

_Avsha531_ (04-20-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (04-20-2018),Craiga 01453 (04-21-2018),_Godzilla78_ (04-20-2018),_hilabeans_ (04-21-2018),Momokahn (04-20-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-20-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),Timelugia (06-09-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-20-2018),_zina10_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## IsmQui718

Im not on here much these days, but this is me. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Avsha531_ (04-20-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (04-20-2018),Craiga 01453 (04-21-2018),_Godzilla78_ (04-21-2018),_hilabeans_ (04-21-2018),Momokahn (04-21-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_zina10_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## WhompingWillow

I'm new here, so I'll play. I tend to go back and forth between long and short hair. Long hair is recent, short is last summer (with my wonderful husband).

Sent from my Vivo X using Tapatalk

----------

_Avsha531_ (04-20-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (04-20-2018),Craiga 01453 (04-21-2018),_Godzilla78_ (04-21-2018),_hilabeans_ (04-21-2018),Lirenn (04-20-2018),Momokahn (04-21-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-23-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-21-2018),_zina10_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## AnnieHeart

Visiting a reptile rescue, and holding this lovely ball python! :Smile:

----------


## Lirenn

> I'm new here, so I'll play. I tend to go back and forth between long and short hair. Long hair is recent, short is last summer (with my wonderful husband).
> 
> Sent from my Vivo X using Tapatalk


Short hair gals ftw! 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------


## littlemaxbigworld

Just joined because I got my first BP a month and a half ago. So heres me!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (09-20-2018),Craiga 01453 (04-21-2018),_Godzilla78_ (04-21-2018),_hilabeans_ (04-21-2018),Lirenn (04-21-2018),Momokahn (04-21-2018),Spechal (06-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-21-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Visiting a reptile rescue, and holding this lovely ball python!


I don't see a pic?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Thanks for playing along all...keep em coming!

----------


## AnnieHeart

Now can you see it?

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Now can you see it?


no. ): you need to upload the photo online before you can share it. you can use the free app Tapatalk to upload photos from your smartphone, or you can use an image hosting site like imgur.com

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-21-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

Already posted but I just went blonde and want to show off. 

Hashtag vanity. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-21-2018),Momokahn (04-21-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (06-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-21-2018),_zina10_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> Already posted but I just went blonde and want to show off. 
> 
> Hashtag vanity. 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk



So is it true?  Are you having more fun??

----------

Lirenn (04-23-2018),Momokahn (04-21-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-21-2018),_zina10_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

> So is it true?  Are you having more fun??


Not yet, but I am still in the strawberry stage. Perhaps when I get to platinum! 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bump time!!! Show us your faces  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kira

Me and my son haha  :Razz:

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (06-11-2018),Craiga 01453 (06-10-2018),_dakski_ (06-09-2018),_hilabeans_ (06-10-2018),_MissterDog_ (06-09-2018),_Sonny1318_ (06-10-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (06-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## Charis

Guess I can jump in here too.

Holding my newborn nephew.



Ziplining in Cozumel, Mexico. I love this adventure park, Xplor. We've been there twice. My husband and I.



Swimming through the caves at Xplor. My husband and I.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-10-2018),_dakski_ (06-10-2018),_hilabeans_ (06-09-2018),_Sonny1318_ (06-10-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (06-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## Slicercrush

Very akward me and a few friends going to the beach yesterday!

(Im the one on the left)

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-10-2018),_dakski_ (06-10-2018),_hilabeans_ (06-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> Bump time!!! Show us your faces


Good call!!  Keep em coming folks!

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-10-2018)

----------


## Spechal

Meh ... I guess.



But really ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-10-2018),_dakski_ (06-10-2018),_hilabeans_ (06-10-2018),_Sonny1318_ (06-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## Mislytherin

My am I a model yet pose lol,followed by me and my man who didnt know he liked snakes until he bought me a pied last year! And me and the Littles.  My daughter is the herp one of the two, imagine that! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (06-11-2018),Charis (06-10-2018),Craiga 01453 (06-10-2018),_dakski_ (06-10-2018),_hilabeans_ (06-10-2018),_Sonny1318_ (06-10-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (06-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (06-17-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Beautiful family Mislytherin!  I love your hair in the first pic, I can't braid my own hair to save my life but am quite proficient with my daughter's.

----------

Mislytherin (06-10-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

I'm the one with the Boston Hat

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-10-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-17-2018),_hilabeans_ (06-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2018),_Sonny1318_ (06-17-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (06-17-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## enginee837

I could not find a single pick of the whole family on my phone so here we are.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (06-11-2018),Craiga 01453 (06-10-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-17-2018),_hilabeans_ (06-10-2018),Mislytherin (06-10-2018),_Sonny1318_ (06-17-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I'm the one with the Boston Hat
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Loving the BOSTON hat!!!!!!

----------

_RickyNY_ (06-10-2018)

----------


## Mislytherin

> I could not find a single pick of the whole family on my phone so here we are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Giiiirl!! I think we have the same bow!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## enginee837

> Giiiirl!! I think we have the same bow!! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife and I both shoot HTR's for hunting and 3d

----------


## the_rotten1

Took me awhile to get a good pic, but okay. I'll bite.

Tried to get one with my pied, Alex... but he was a little camera shy.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-11-2018),_dakski_ (06-11-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-17-2018),_hilabeans_ (06-11-2018),_Kira_ (06-11-2018),_RickyNY_ (06-12-2018),_Sonny1318_ (06-17-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (07-22-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## Kroberts10

Id might as well add my face too.
I dont have many pictures of myself so I hope these will do. Im the one in the middle and the back row, second from the left. The normal BJJ training group at the time and the group the regularly goes to Columbia to train.

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-11-2018),_dakski_ (06-11-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-17-2018),_hilabeans_ (06-11-2018),_RickyNY_ (06-12-2018),_Sonny1318_ (06-17-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## Turbo Serpent

I never take selfies, but my wife just put this up on Facebook, so I figured it was perfect seeing as its father's day.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Charis (06-17-2018),Craiga 01453 (06-17-2018),_dakski_ (06-17-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-17-2018),_hilabeans_ (06-17-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-17-2018),_Sonny1318_ (06-17-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-17-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

i love seeing everyones wonderful faces!  forever bamp!!!

----------

_dakski_ (06-17-2018),_hilabeans_ (06-17-2018),_Kam_ (06-19-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Since this thread came up the other day: 


BUMP!!!!

----------


## hilabeans

Fork over those pics, noobs!  :Wink:

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-22-2018),_dakski_ (07-22-2018)

----------


## zina10

Bumping this up  :Smile: 

Had the entire house to myself for once (wohoo) and couldn't sleep. What happens at 3 am ? Nothing but foolishness, haha. 

Trying to re-create the 80's while listening (and dancing) to them.. Was out of hair spray or the hair would have been MUCH bigger, LOL ! And yes, I wear my sunglasses at night  :Cool: 




and a little bit tamer, LOL







anyone else ?  :Smile:

----------

_Avsha531_ (07-26-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (09-20-2018),Charis (07-26-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-26-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-26-2018),_hilabeans_ (07-26-2018),PitOnTheProwl (12-02-2018),_Prognathodon_ (07-26-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (07-28-2018),Zincubus (10-17-2018)

----------


## skydnay

I've seen this thread a few times, so might as well.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------

Charis (07-26-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-26-2018),_dakski_ (07-26-2018),_hilabeans_ (07-26-2018),_Prognathodon_ (07-26-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Yay for more ferrets!!!! What's his/her name? Do you have more than one?

----------

_zina10_ (07-26-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Bumping this up 
> 
> Had the entire house to myself for once (wohoo) and couldn't sleep. What happens at 3 am ? Nothing but foolishness, haha. 
> 
> Trying to re-create the 80's while listening (and dancing) to them.. Was out of hair spray or the hair would have been MUCH bigger, LOL ! And yes, I wear my sunglasses at night 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome back Zina!!!! The summer made you look younger somehow!!!

----------

_zina10_ (07-26-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Bumping this up 
> 
> Had the entire house to myself for once (wohoo) and couldn't sleep. What happens at 3 am ? Nothing but foolishness, haha. 
> 
> Trying to re-create the 80's while listening (and dancing) to them.. Was out of hair spray or the hair would have been MUCH bigger, LOL ! And yes, I wear my sunglasses at night 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zina with the Maverick glasses! Nice! I agree with Craig, you look younger  :Smile: . Can you tell us your age or that classified?

Seriously, just kidding, I never ask a woman her age. Do not answer! Just wanted to get in the Maverick joke. 

Good to have you back on the forum!

----------

_zina10_ (07-26-2018)

----------


## skydnay

> Yay for more ferrets!!!! What's his/her name? Do you have more than one?


Hahahaha! He's not mine, unfortunately. But that lil dude is Al! He belongs to a friend of mine, and I was babysitting him and his brother Fen.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## hilabeans

Yay, welcome back Zina in all your hotness!!!

And so nice to *see* you skydnay !  Throw another totally adorable member on the pile.   :Wink:

----------

skydnay (07-27-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

Here's me and my buddy's Bobcat - I love Chomper more than any of my own cats :X (sorry my hair is in the way)

And my Wife holding Draco our lil' baby Dumeril's Boa.

----------

_Avsha531_ (07-27-2018),*Bogertophis* (09-14-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (10-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-27-2018),_dakski_ (07-26-2018),_hilabeans_ (07-27-2018),_redshepherd_ (07-26-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-27-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (07-26-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Hahahaha! He's not mine, unfortunately. But that lil dude is Al! He belongs to a friend of mine, and I was babysitting him and his brother Fen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Ok cool. I thought he was a boy, but figured I'd play it safe, hahaha. The males usually have larger faces, not quite as pointy as the females. But anyway...
I have four, they're awesome, but so much more work than snakes! Hahahaha.

----------

skydnay (07-28-2018)

----------


## ErostheSnake

Hey guys! Im Jen. New here  :Smile:  

I live in WI. My husband and I have 5 kids, a Bengal, a Sphynx, 2 Oscars, and two BPs. One normal, one albino. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-14-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (09-20-2018),Charis (09-15-2018),Craiga 01453 (09-15-2018),_dakski_ (09-14-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-15-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (09-14-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## Ax01

ah yes, it's time to update some pix so that it may live on the internetz for all time...



i got all dressed up for my love Phillydubs!  <3



 :ROFL:

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-13-2018),_dakski_ (10-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (10-12-2018),_Kira_ (10-12-2018),_MissterDog_ (10-12-2018),_redshepherd_ (10-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-12-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## dakski

> ah yes, it's time to update some pix so that it may live on the internetz for all time...
> 
> 
> 
> i got all dressed up for my love Phillydubs!  <3


This is one of the reasons I do not play fantasy football. 

Have to say, you look great Ax01, better than I would in a dress and stockings, but still not quite my cup of tea.

----------

_Ax01_ (10-12-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (10-16-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Thought Ronin might spice up the picture, he needs some love anyway. New here myself and living this dare I say snake keeping lifestyle, more than a hobby too me.

Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (10-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-13-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (10-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-12-2018),_zina10_ (10-16-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Interesting Im sideways, makes perfect sense, lol.

----------

_RickyNY_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## Chads300

Hey guys and gals my names chad and here I is lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Charis (10-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (10-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-16-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> This is one of the reasons I do not play fantasy football. 
> 
> Have to say, you look great Ax01, better than I would in a dress and stockings, but still not quite my cup of tea.


LMBO HAHAHAHAHA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

Me & my Oldest Daughter. Pics before her Prom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Charis (10-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-17-2018),_zina10_ (10-16-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Grabbed a few pics with Tyson. He's fresh shed and looking good. Me, well, not so much. But here's a few of my ugly mug anyway. The lettuce is getting long!!

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (10-16-2018),Charis (10-16-2018),_dakski_ (10-16-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-16-2018),_KevinK_ (01-10-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (10-17-2018),_zina10_ (10-16-2018)

----------


## zina10

Love the updates! I think you all look absolutely great! Ax01...i definitely prefer the dark hair on you..either long or short  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (10-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-17-2018),iCadance (10-17-2018)

----------


## iCadance

Heres me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-17-2018),_dakski_ (10-17-2018),_hilabeans_ (10-17-2018),_Jbabycsx_ (10-17-2018),PitOnTheProwl (12-02-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (10-17-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018),Zincubus (10-17-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Heres me. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Um yep....another Gorgeous snake owner   :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

iCadance (10-17-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Hey guys and gals my names chad and here I is lol 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why are you on the river incidentally ?? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-02-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (11-19-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Um yep....another Gorgeous snake owner  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's crazy how many beaut looking woman love snakes isn't it ...  All my wife's female friends love my snakes yet most male  friends and family are either completely disinterested or frightened  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-02-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (10-17-2018),_dakski_ (10-17-2018),iCadance (10-17-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## iCadance

> Um yep....another Gorgeous snake owner  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (10-17-2018)

----------


## Ghostlysmile

This passed July.


Me and hubby


Wedding December 2017

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-02-2018),_dakski_ (10-17-2018),_hilabeans_ (10-17-2018),iCadance (10-17-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-17-2018),Tessellate (10-17-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-17-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## Chads300

> Why are you on the river incidentally ?? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


That was taken this past July in Elkins wv and I was the person that volunteered to see how cold the water was 🤣

----------


## Zincubus

> That was taken this past July in Elkins wv and I was the person that volunteered to see how cold the water was 🤣


 :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Chads300

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah haha Im usually the guinea pig

----------


## Zincubus

> Yeah haha Im usually the guinea pig


Good job they weren't curious how deep it was  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Chads300

Well to be truthful I may or may not have just done a belly flop off the bank in hopes I could stand because I cant swim🤣

----------


## purpleroan

Unfortunately I dont have any images with my snake..theyre all of just my hands really with her, haha! Heres a few though with my other animal love, Ryely, one a friend took, and one that i just took for this post because I take approximately 3 selfies a year and have none. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-02-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (10-18-2018),Charis (10-17-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-17-2018),_dakski_ (10-17-2018),_hilabeans_ (10-25-2018),iCadance (10-17-2018),_Kroberts10_ (10-18-2018),_MR Snakes_ (11-28-2018),PitOnTheProwl (12-02-2018),_redshepherd_ (12-02-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## baldegale

i found this thread and im probably the first or second youngest on this thread at almost 19 so i figured id bump it!  this is me with my girlfriend!  ft one i just took at 2 am hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-02-2018),Craiga 01453 (11-19-2018),_Dianne_ (11-19-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-04-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

This is what I look like on the daily.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-19-2018),Craiga 01453 (12-03-2018),_dakski_ (12-02-2018),_Dianne_ (12-02-2018),dr del (12-02-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-02-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (12-02-2018),_redshepherd_ (12-02-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Love the t-shirt!





> This is what I look like on the daily.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## kristan

My ugly sweater from last Christmas.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-19-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-04-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## Jbabycsx

I just gotta say.....none of you look the way you type! Lol its strange to get advice from people and then see what they actually look like compared to what your mind pictures. Glad to see such a diverse group!

----------

_hilabeans_ (12-04-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## zina10

> This is what I look like on the daily.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Not exactly a "face to a username" but I'll take it  :Very Happy:  :Good Job: 

and I agree, that T-shirt is awesome  :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-02-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-02-2018),PitOnTheProwl (12-02-2018)

----------


## Danger noodles

Ive been on car fourms for like 15 years. And yes its crazy when Id do a car cruise from Houston to Galveston then to the race track. We would have like 150+ cars show up from the fourm and it was crazy putting a face to a name. One of my best friends came over from Louisiana to cruise with us. Made all kinds of good friends.

----------

_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

A selfie from half a year ago when my hair was dyed! 



I think this is my only picture that includes one of my snakes, Yukon, from the past 2 years or so. LOL

It's hard to take good selfies with ball pythons. They kind of just lay like a blob around your shoulders, or look like they're trying really hard to hold on. I'm sure when my colubrids grow up in the future, it would make for more photogenic snake pics!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-19-2018),Craiga 01453 (12-03-2018),_Dianne_ (12-04-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (12-02-2018),_Kira_ (12-03-2018),_MissterDog_ (12-03-2018),PitOnTheProwl (12-03-2018),_RickyNY_ (12-03-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (12-03-2018),_zina10_ (12-02-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

> Ive been on *car fourms* for like 15 years. And yes its crazy when Id do a car cruise from Houston to Galveston then to the race track. We would have like 150+ cars show up from the fourm and it was crazy putting a face to a name. One of my best friends came over from Louisiana to cruise with us. Made all kinds of good friends.


Which ones?

----------


## RickyNY

> A selfie from half a year ago when my hair was dyed! 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is my only picture that includes one of my snakes, Yukon, from the past 2 years or so. LOL
> 
> It's hard to take good selfies with ball pythons. They kind of just lay like a blob around your shoulders, or look like they're trying really hard to hold on. I'm sure when my colubrids grow up in the future, it would make for more photogenic snake pics!


Talented and beautiful!!!!  :Bowdown:

----------

_MR Snakes_ (12-03-2018),_redshepherd_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Talented and beautiful!!!!


What's Yukon incidentally!?

Corn snake or a LTR or ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Kira

> What's Yukon incidentally!?
> 
> Corn snake or a LTR or ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


He is a ball python  :Smile:  Yukon is a thicc boi now!

----------

_redshepherd_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## Kira

What people imagine when I say I have a pet snake (taken at the trick eye museum in Seoul)

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-19-2018),_Dianne_ (12-04-2018),dr del (12-03-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-04-2018),_MissterDog_ (12-03-2018),_redshepherd_ (12-03-2018),_zina10_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

> What people imagine when I say I have a pet snake (taken at the trick eye museum in Seoul)



Did you survive the attack?

----------


## Kira

> Did you survive the attack?


Somehow I made it out unscathed!!

----------


## Zincubus

> He is a ball python  Yukon is a thicc boi now!


Oops  :Smile: 

Using my mobile ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## FollowTheSun

Me (in glasses) and my partner and some random Lorikeets

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-03-2018),_Dianne_ (12-04-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-04-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-04-2018),_zina10_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## Danger noodles

> Which ones?


Ls1.com, ls2gto.com, and tbssowners.com

I had a 10.2 sec stroker trans am, 06 gto, and an 07 tbss all at the same time lol. It was fun to walk outside on a weekend and decided what to take.

----------


## Jbabycsx

Me visiting the local reptile store with their bird on my head and me inside a machine at work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Charis (12-03-2018),_Dianne_ (12-04-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-04-2018),_redshepherd_ (12-04-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-04-2018),_zina10_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Yay!  So good to see new members updating.  Good looking crew we have!

----------

_Jbabycsx_ (12-04-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (12-04-2018),_zina10_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

> Somehow I made it out unscathed!!


Lucky for us!

----------


## zina10

You are all awesome !!

Keep this thread going  :Smile: 

So nice to put a face (or in pits case a behind) to the posts  :Very Happy: 

Lots of fun pictures as well, yours is to cool, Kira !!

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-04-2018),_dakski_ (12-04-2018),_Kira_ (12-04-2018),PitOnTheProwl (12-04-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

No make-up and getting OLD  :Surprised:

----------

Charis (12-04-2018),_Dianne_ (12-04-2018),_GoingPostal_ (12-18-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-04-2018),PitOnTheProwl (12-04-2018),_redshepherd_ (12-04-2018),_Shayne_ (04-08-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (12-19-2018),_zina10_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## zina10

> No make-up and getting OLD


I don't see old.

I see hot  :Wink:

----------

Charis (12-04-2018),_GoingPostal_ (12-18-2018),_Jbabycsx_ (12-04-2018),Stewart_Reptiles (12-04-2018)

----------


## Kira

> You are all awesome !!
> 
> Keep this thread going 
> 
> So nice to put a face (or in pits case a behind) to the posts 
> 
> Lots of fun pictures as well, yours is to cool, Kira !!


Thank you!! It was definitely a fun one to pose for  :Smile:

----------

_zina10_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## zina10

I already updated on pg. 21 but hey...that's 5 pages ago..LOL

So here goes




And one with animals, 2 red headed mares. Mine and my friends..







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Charis (12-04-2018),_Dianne_ (12-04-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-04-2018),_Jbabycsx_ (12-04-2018),_redshepherd_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> No make-up and getting OLD


Like fine wine..... You age well  :Wink:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (12-04-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> I already updated on pg. 21 but hey...that's 5 pages ago..LOL
> 
> So here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one with animals, 2 red headed mares. Mine and my friends..
> 
> ...


Looking great as per usual  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_zina10_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## enginee837

The family and I at my oldest daughter's inauguration to NJHS.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_hilabeans_ (12-04-2018),_zina10_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> No make-up and getting OLD


I just see a rather beautiful face tbh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (12-04-2018),_zina10_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

> No make-up and getting OLD





> I don't see old.
> 
> I see hot



Agreed!




> Like fine wine..... You age well



More agreed

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (12-04-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

> I already updated on pg. 21 but hey...that's 5 pages ago..LOL
> 
> So here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one with animals, 2 red headed mares. Mine and my friends..
> 
> ...



Now stop it!

----------

_zina10_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

> I just see a rather beautiful face tbh 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




WT? Huh? Don't listen to Zinc!

----------


## Dianne

Im afraid Im not buying old...youre lovely.   :Smile: 





> No make-up and getting OLD

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (12-04-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Me after a long day, kicking back on the sofa.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk

----------

_hilabeans_ (12-16-2018),_Kira_ (12-04-2018),_redshepherd_ (12-05-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-19-2018),_zina10_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> So nice to put a face (or in pits case a behind) to the posts


Fine Zina.... I will play along. LoL
Already been a long week!
Seems like its going to be a Mini Cooper mania month.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-05-2018),_Dianne_ (12-04-2018),dr del (12-16-2018),_GoingPostal_ (12-18-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-16-2018),_redshepherd_ (12-05-2018),_zina10_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Me after a long day, kicking back on the sofa.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Look at your gorgeous hair !!!

I've always wanted to have dark hair. I tried coloring mine dark, but it doesn't look right. So now I just keep adding low lights into my blonde to at least add some interest to it.

Yours is SO LONG and thick. Mine will grow till below shoulder and that's it. Probably because I get tired of it and start cutting at 3 am, LOL. 

How long is your hair ?

----------


## zina10

> Fine Zina.... I will play along. LoL
> Already been a long week!
> Seems like its going to be a Mini Cooper mania month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Well, there you are  :Smile:  Guess you got tired about my teasing..  :Very Happy: 

Nice to finally meet you..face to face  :Razz:   :Good Job:

----------

PitOnTheProwl (12-04-2018)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Well, there you are  Guess you got tired about my teasing.. 
> 
> Nice to finally meet you..face to face


Havent posted any photos since photojunkit decided to screw everyone.
Not a tapacrap fan either but downloaded it again just to post the occasional pic on the great BP.Net !!!

----------

Charis (12-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (12-04-2018),_zina10_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## Dianne

> Look at your gorgeous hair !!!
> 
> I've always wanted to have dark hair. I tried coloring mine dark, but it doesn't look right. So now I just keep adding low lights into my blonde to at least add some interest to it.
> 
> Yours is SO LONG and thick. Mine will grow till below shoulder and that's it. Probably because I get tired of it and start cutting at 3 am, LOL. 
> 
> How long is your hair ?


On my Moms side Im part Italian, supposedly part Native American, and whatever else was in the mixing bowl.  :Very Happy:   I got the dark hair and olive complexion from her side, but luckily I got the curl from Dad.  Theres a lot of silver creeping into the black these days though. lol  When I was growing up, Mom always kept it short for ease of care...I was constantly outside and in the woods.   So with only a couple of exceptions, Ive mostly kept it long since I was a teen.  The longest was to the bottom of my pockets and the shortest a page boy.  Just hanging loose, its just past the top of my jean pockets right now.  Probably 99% of the time I have it in a pony tail or braid because its a bit unruly.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_zina10_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Havent posted any photos since photojunkit decided to screw everyone.
> Not a tapacrap fan either but downloaded it again just to post the occasional pic on the great BP.Net !!!


And we appreciate it  :Smile: 

I currently use a photo hosting site that is NOT free. It is a great one, though. 

I got terribly burned by a free one. Back when I had a huge collection and so many wonderful reptiles I made a huge amount of pictures. With my good camera, too. Pictures of my GTP's, Redtail Boas, Rubber Boas, Russian Rats, Tegus, Beardie, Carpet Python, my beloved Borneo, huge Volta BP female and her clutch etc etc etc. 

All kinds of other cool pictures, too. 

They were stored on this photo hosting website that everyone seemed to use. I forgot the name of it, but they suddenly decided to shut down. From one day to another. No-one could even access their pictures to save them to their computer or elsewhere. They held them "hostage" and wanted people to send $50 for a DVD of their pictures. 

Most people were furious, very few paid. While I was still thinking about it, they disappeared altogether. Stupid me didn't have those pictures saved anywhere else. And just like that, they were gone. It still makes me mad. 

So I pay. And store them elsewhere, too. 


Back on topic, 

THANK YOU for sharing your picture of yourself, as well as some other pics for all of us to enjoy or learn from.  :Smile:

----------


## Charis

I got some new glasses a few weeks ago and took a rare selfie.

----------

_Dianne_ (12-04-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-19-2018),_zina10_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Figured Id give yall the rare hair down pic for this thread

Bonus self portrait bust sculpture in the background, twofer Tuesday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-19-2018),_Dianne_ (12-05-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-19-2018),_zina10_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## zina10

> I got some new glasses a few weeks ago and took a rare selfie.


Love the hair color !!! 

And those glasses are almost invisible !!  :Razz:

----------

Charis (12-04-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Figured Id give yall the rare hair down pic for this thread
> 
> Bonus self portrait bust sculpture in the background, twofer Tuesday!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow !!!

You should always leave it down. Its so beautiful, really! 

Does it just come out that nice looking air dried ? Or do you have to style it ? 

I'm always jealous of people who let their hair air dry and it looks good. I've gotten lazy over the years, but I have to at least blow dry my long bangs, or they look like I touched a live outlet with wet hands... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jmcrook

> Wow !!!
> 
> You should always leave it down. Its so beautiful, really! 
> 
> Does it just come out that nice looking air dried ? Or do you have to style it ? 
> 
> I'm always jealous of people who let their hair air dry and it looks good. I've gotten lazy over the years, but I have to at least blow dry my long bangs, or they look like I touched a live outlet with wet hands...


Its a crazy, frizzy, ripped up mess really. I just pulled out my hair ties and shook my head then took this pic. Ive cut my own hair for the last several years because Im cheap and lazy and dont really like to do small talk with a stranger thats touching my head hah! But yeah, this is just shampooed, conditioned, and brushed and air dried. Having it down gets in the way a lot of the time when Im in my studio or at work so its almost always tied back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (12-05-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Its a crazy, frizzy, ripped up mess really. I just pulled out my hair ties and shook my head then took this pic. Ive cut my own hair for the last several years because Im cheap and lazy and dont really like to do small talk with a stranger thats touching my head hah! But yeah, this is just shampooed, conditioned, and brushed and air dried. Having it down gets in the way a lot of the time when Im in my studio or at work so its almost always tied back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally get you when you say you don't want the "small talk and touching". I'm the same way and I LIKE my hair dresser. I just rather not talk the entire time, but it seems that this is what is expected. 

I think I have been about 4 times in the last 3 years. LOL. 

I do wish I could just let it air dry. I have to admit though, all I do now is blow dry my bangs, put one long curl on each side of my face, shake it out (still wet) add some spray and done. The rest dries as is. Just not in the mood to tame that beast for hours, LOL. The humidity is awful here. When I lived in a dry climate I had great hair. Now ? oy..

Like you, I have it put up almost all the time. I can't stand it blowing in my face and mouth while I'm trying to work and stuff. And my horse doesn't care what my hair looks like  :Very Happy: 

However do you manage to cut such nice layers ? The best I can do is the whole "straight across and hope for the best", LOL.

----------


## jmcrook

> I totally get you when you say you don't want the "small talk and touching". I'm the same way and I LIKE my hair dresser. I just rather not talk the entire time, but it seems that this is what is expected. 
> 
> I think I have been about 4 times in the last 3 years. LOL. 
> 
> I do wish I could just let it air dry. I have to admit though, all I do now is blow dry my bangs, put one long curl on each side of my face, shake it out (still wet) add some spray and done. The rest dries as is. Just not in the mood to tame that beast for hours, LOL. The humidity is awful here. When I lived in a dry climate I had great hair. Now ? oy..
> 
> Like you, I have it put up almost all the time. I can't stand it blowing in my face and mouth while I'm trying to work and stuff. And my horse doesn't care what my hair looks like 
> 
> However do you manage to cut such nice layers ? The best I can do is the whole "straight across and hope for the best", LOL.


Lol no attempt at layers by any means. I just hack a few inches off every year and call it good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (12-05-2018)

----------


## Dianne

> Its a crazy, frizzy, ripped up mess really. I just pulled out my hair ties and shook my head then took this pic. Ive cut my own hair for the last several years because Im cheap and lazy and dont really like to do small talk with a stranger thats touching my head hah! But yeah, this is just shampooed, conditioned, and brushed and air dried. Having it down gets in the way a lot of the time when Im in my studio or at work so its almost always tied back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful hair!

My other half has cut my hair for 22 years.  Now that hes gone, I cut my bangs myself...havent braved the back yet.  I also dont care for the chit chat and they never listen to what I want...straight cut across the bangs and back.  Hair stylists always layer when I go in and cut it shorter than I want, which results in 80s big hair...not the look Im aiming for.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-05-2018),_zina10_ (12-05-2018)

----------


## Dianne

> I got some new glasses a few weeks ago and took a rare selfie.


I love the purple...my favorite color!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-19-2018),Charis (12-05-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (12-17-2018),_zina10_ (12-05-2018)

----------


## dr del

This is me, my beautiful mum and a stray aunt;

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-19-2018),Charis (12-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (12-17-2018),_dakski_ (12-16-2018),_Dianne_ (12-16-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (12-17-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-16-2018),_KevinK_ (12-18-2018),PitOnTheProwl (12-16-2018),_RickyNY_ (12-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-16-2018),_zina10_ (12-16-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> This is me, my beautiful mum and a stray aunt;


the DR himself!!!!!!!

lovely to see your face.  thank you for sharing!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-19-2018),Craiga 01453 (12-17-2018),dr del (12-16-2018)

----------


## zina10

> This is me, my beautiful mum and a stray aunt;


Wonderful to finally meet you "face to face" .. 

Thank you for sharing  :Smile:

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-19-2018),Craiga 01453 (12-17-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

Im one of these. Which one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (12-19-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Im one of these. Which one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could just tell us...  :Wink:

----------


## CALM Pythons

> I already updated on pg. 21 but hey...that's 5 pages ago..LOL
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous pics. I love your hair up, very elegant...   



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (12-19-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> No make-up and getting OLD


Wow  :Smile:  Beautiful Deb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MR Snakes_ (12-19-2018),Stewart_Reptiles (12-19-2018),_zina10_ (12-19-2018)

----------


## Kenzieburgess

[IMG]Snapchat-731576585.jpg[/IMG]

Hi, I'm kenzie.. first time snake owner,  nice to meetcha. My BP would be in this pic but he is camera shy, I cant ever get a good one with him holding still  :Confused2:

----------

_MR Snakes_ (12-19-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

October night at The Great Escape Theme Park in Lake George NY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-19-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-19-2018),_RickyNY_ (12-19-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-19-2018),_zina10_ (12-19-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> [IMG]Snapchat-731576585.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Hi, I'm kenzie.. first time snake owner,  nice to meetcha. My BP would be in this pic but he is camera shy, I cant ever get a good one with him holding still


i cant see your lovely face, pic isn't working (I'm on Tapa)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> [IMG]Snapchat-731576585.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Hi, I'm kenzie.. first time snake owner,  nice to meetcha. My BP would be in this pic but he is camera shy, I cant ever get a good one with him holding still





> i cant see your lovely face, pic isn't working (I'm on Tapa)


I'm on mobile and can't see it either. 

Try tapatalk. It's a free app and makes uploading pics super easy

----------


## Kenzieburgess

> I'm on mobile and can't see it either. 
> 
> Try tapatalk. It's a free app and makes uploading pics super easy


Thanks! I've been trying to figure out why it didnt work! Brb imah do that lol

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-19-2018)

----------


## Kenzieburgess

Okay I think I got it

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-19-2018),Charis (12-19-2018),Craiga 01453 (12-19-2018),_dakski_ (12-19-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-19-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-19-2018),PitOnTheProwl (12-19-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-19-2018),_zina10_ (12-19-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

> You could just tell us...


That is way too easy. I'm one of the guys.  :Taz:

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Im one of these. Which one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2nd back on left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Avsha531

> Im one of these. Which one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guy in the checkered shirt on the far right staring at the books

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (12-19-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

Now thats funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> 2nd back on left. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Nope 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well post a pic. This is Face to Username not Guess this Face hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-19-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-21-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-19-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

MR Snakes you're the gentleman in the light blue sweater.

----------


## Dianne

MR Snakes, Im guessing front right in glasses.

----------


## zina10

> Im one of these. Which one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First on left, olive pants and greenish/beige shirt !!

----------


## MR Snakes

I wish I was that young!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

> I wish I was that young!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


straight back! lookin' like The Most Interesting Man in the World!

----------


## MR Snakes

> straight back! lookin' like The Most Interesting Man in the World!


Dark sweater?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

> dark sweater?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


yes in the black!!!

----------


## MR Snakes

Nope, thats Sandy whos 80. Just how old do you think I am?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dianne

> Nope, thats Sandy whos 80. Just how old do you think I am?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, this only leaves the guy in blue.  :Smile:

----------


## MR Snakes

Nope. Missed one  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Nope, thats Sandy whos 80. Just how old do you think I am?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VERY (lol )

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-20-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

> VERY (lol )


 :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz: 
 :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger: 
 :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:

----------


## tttaylorrr

> 


hahaha JUST TELL US ALREADY!!!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-20-2018)

----------


## Dianne

> Nope. Missed one 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5 guys facing the camera...and Avshas guy in the checkered shirt.  :Smile: 

Calm picked 2nd back from left
RickyNY picked blue sweater (missed his post)
I guessed guy on right in glasses the first time
Zina picked 1st guy on left
Taylor picked the guy in the black sweater
I picked blue sweater on my second guess

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (12-19-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

> MR Snakes, Im guessing front right in glasses.





> 5 guys facing the camera...and Avshas guy in the checkered shirt. 
> 
> Calm picked 2nd back from left
> RickyNY picked blue sweater (missed his post)
> I guessed guy on right in glasses the first time
> Zina picked 1st guy on left
> Taylor picked the guy in the black sweater
> I picked blue sweater on my second guess


I am sooooo sorry as I missed your other post. You are exactly right. Hello BP! :Bowdown:  :Rage:  :Taz:

----------

_zina10_ (12-19-2018)

----------


## Dianne

> I am sooooo sorry as I missed your other post. You are exactly right. Hello BP!


Its all good...I just didnt want to guess one of what I was *sure* were ladies! lol

----------

_zina10_ (12-19-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> I am sooooo sorry as I missed your other post. You are exactly right. Hello BP!


RUDE.

also, so nice to "meet" you!!! hahaha.

----------


## MR Snakes

> Its all good...I just didnt want to guess one of what I was *sure* were ladies! lol


No worries. That picture is a few of my fellow tour guides here in Bar Harbor.

----------


## Maru

Here is my pic.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-06-2019),_Dianne_ (02-26-2019),_hilabeans_ (02-05-2019),PitOnTheProwl (02-05-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-05-2019),_Shayne_ (02-26-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

> Here is my pic.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


OH my my!! Do you happen to be single by the way? I would like to take out sometime  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Maru

> OH my my!! Do you happen to be single by the way? I would like to take out sometime


Sorry, I'm taken  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## hilabeans

I feel like our forum couples should upload a couples photo!  

Or would that be like the forum version of tattooing a name...the relationship kiss of death???

----------

Maru (02-05-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-05-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (04-12-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

That's funny, we believe in the tattoo jinx ourselves. Maru and I would never tattoo each other's names.  :Very Happy:

----------

Maru (02-05-2019)

----------


## SquirmyPug

I would post a picture... but nobody wants to see that. Especially me :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Shayne

Okay, I just went through all 33 pages and have just one thing to say.....HOLY CRAP Y'ALL SOME BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE!!  ALL OF YOU!!  :Bowdown:

----------

Alexiel03 (03-16-2019),Maru (02-06-2019)

----------


## RXLReptiles

So I finally decided to play along since today is my 29th birthday and I ain't getting any younger looking. 

Pic is from early 2018 on vacation in Destin.

Thankfully my wife is a wizard with an iPhone camera, she managed to make me look halfway decent. Lol.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

Charis (02-17-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-09-2019),_Dianne_ (02-26-2019),_hilabeans_ (02-09-2019),_jmcrook_ (02-09-2019),Maru (02-09-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-09-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (02-26-2019),_zina10_ (02-09-2019)

----------


## NoodleOwner

This thread made me realize I have zero decent pictures of me with my BP!  Also, sometimes I wear glasses to look smart.

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-12-2019),_Dianne_ (02-26-2019),_hilabeans_ (09-22-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-25-2019),PitOnTheProwl (02-12-2019),_Shayne_ (02-26-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (02-26-2019)

----------


## ClarinetPhoenix

I don't typically do selfies. Had a bad run in with some trolls on another online community who thought it was funny to harass me with my selfies.
This community seems chill however.


Here's me with Rei. My hair is a little frizzy(just tied in a bun for the time being haven't even brushed it today yet).
And my snake setup next to me. Plenty of room on those shelves for critters. lmao

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-15-2019),_dakski_ (02-15-2019),_Dianne_ (02-26-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-15-2019),_gunkle_ (02-15-2019),_hilabeans_ (09-22-2019),_Kira_ (02-16-2019),Lusiphera (03-11-2019),Maru (02-15-2019),_Shayne_ (02-26-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (02-26-2019)

----------


## dakski

> I don't typically do selfies. Had a bad run in with some trolls on another online community who thought it was funny to harass me with my selfies.
> This community seems chill however.
> 
> 
> Here's me with Rei. My hair is a little frizzy(just tied in a bun for the time being haven't even brushed it today yet).
> And my snake setup next to me. Plenty of room on those shelves for critters. lmao


Good for you posting. Thank you. 

Shame on anyone who says anything negative. 

Keep your chin up.

----------

ClarinetPhoenix (02-15-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-15-2019),_Dianne_ (02-26-2019),_Kira_ (02-16-2019)

----------


## Shayne

> I don't typically do selfies. Had a bad run in with some trolls on another online community who thought it was funny to harass me with my selfies.
> This community seems chill however.
> 
> 
> Here's me with Rei. My hair is a little frizzy(just tied in a bun for the time being haven't even brushed it today yet).
> And my snake setup next to me. Plenty of room on those shelves for critters. lmao


Seriously, people suck!  You're beautiful.

----------


## Skeptiball

Believe me - no one wants to see my mug.  :Smile:

----------


## Toad37

I don't take good selfies

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-27-2019),_dakski_ (02-26-2019),_Dianne_ (02-26-2019),_hilabeans_ (09-22-2019),Maru (03-11-2019)

----------


## dakski

> I don't take good selfies
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


You look great! Who's that person with you though?

 :Smile:  :Sarcasm Alert:

----------

_Toad37_ (02-27-2019)

----------


## Toad37

> You look great! Who's that person with you though?


U asking me or the snake?! He is my pastel male, Bambi.

----------

_dakski_ (02-26-2019)

----------


## Lusiphera

I dont take many pictures of me with my snakes, but heres my face.  Im Melissa - Luciphera is one off my RPs - I live on the East Coast of the USA, I love all things and everything hockey, snakes, am engaged to a man named Pierce and Im trying to learn Russian as my fiancé is Russian. 

Last December in the freezing cold I found a Dekays Northern Brown snake dying in my driveway. I brought him inside with the intent to feed him, warm him up and release him but when I tried to release him he wouldnt go. So I brought him back inside, set up a nice enclosure and fell in love. He was the sweetest, most tame little guy. Sadly he passed in February. He went from climbing his tree to dead in my hand in an hour. He was gone but hed completely ignited a love of snakes in me. 

I now have two Kenyan sand boas, a purchased Normal RP and just took in a rescue Spider abandoned by her owner at a reptile expo. I am completely obsessed with these animals. Im also an obsessive person in general and when I find a new hobby I tend to try to learn as much as I can, which led me to this site. I hope to meet some other snake lovers on here because no one in my life other than Pierce gets the appeal. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (03-11-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-11-2019),_hilabeans_ (09-22-2019),Maru (03-11-2019),octo_owl (03-25-2019),Sgt7212 (03-12-2019),_Shayne_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## Lusiphera

> I don't typically do selfies. Had a bad run in with some trolls on another online community who thought it was funny to harass me with my selfies.
> This community seems chill however.
> 
> 
> Here's me with Rei. My hair is a little frizzy(just tied in a bun for the time being haven't even brushed it today yet).
> And my snake setup next to me. Plenty of room on those shelves for critters. lmao


If anyone said anything bad about you, its because theyre jealous of your gorgeous skin! Holy cow Im jealous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-12-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Shared this one in a seperate thread, but since I never take selfies I figured I'd throw this one up on this thread too.



Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (03-25-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-25-2019),_hilabeans_ (09-22-2019),_Jus1More_ (03-25-2019),Maru (03-25-2019),octo_owl (03-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-25-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (03-26-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Craig Frechette is my brother from another mother.  :Smile: 



MIB

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-26-2019),_Dianne_ (03-25-2019),_hilabeans_ (09-22-2019),_Jus1More_ (03-25-2019),Maru (03-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-25-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (03-26-2019)

----------


## octo_owl

Heres me, hello! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (03-25-2019),_hilabeans_ (09-22-2019),Maru (04-09-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (03-26-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Welcome!  Very cool necklace.  :Smile: 





> Heres me, hello! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

octo_owl (03-26-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> Craig Frechette is my brother from another mother. 
> 
> 
> 
> MIB


Thats a stunning snake !

Carpet Python?? Morph ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-26-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Thats a stunning snake !
> 
> Carpet Python?? Morph ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's affirmative Zinc. She's a carpet python. She's not a pure jungle though. Shes a jungle jag x jcp so technically she has some coastal in her lineage. Mutt or not, I love her to pieces.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-26-2019),_Dianne_ (03-26-2019),_Shayne_ (03-26-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

See...I'm not a jellybean !

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (03-26-2019),_hilabeans_ (09-22-2019),Maru (04-09-2019),octo_owl (03-27-2019),_rlditmars_ (03-26-2019),_Shayne_ (03-26-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (03-26-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> That's affirmative Zinc. She's a carpet python. She's not a pure jungle though. Shes a jungle jag x jcp so technically she has some coastal in her lineage. Mutt or not, I love her to pieces.


Amazing colours !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Craig Frechette is my brother from another mother



You know it, my man!!!

Good to see your smiling face on here!!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-26-2019)

----------


## Shayne

I know most of yall have seen my ugly mug on other threads already but figured Id show my better half.  She has s natural talent at making me look good. lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-26-2019),_Dianne_ (03-26-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-26-2019),_hilabeans_ (09-22-2019),Maru (04-09-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-26-2019)

----------


## AmberC

Im pretty new to BP forum but I figured Id throw my face out there so you guys can get to know me better! Between my kids and I we have 4 snakes a leopard gecko and a beardie plus a cat and a dog.  I love my little fam! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

Charis (01-06-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-07-2021),LyraIsGray (01-10-2021)

----------


## wnateg

This me! 🥰

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-07-2021),PitOnTheProwl (01-06-2021)

----------

